# JBL Control 1 vs EV S40



## arshan (Jun 26, 2010)

Hi All,

I need a couple of small speakers for use in theatrical sound design for spot cues, rear fills in small houses etc.

The two options I'm currently looking at are JBL Control 1s and EV S40s. Anyone have opinions on one vs the other? Or have any thoughts on another option with similar specs and similar price point?

Thanks!

-Arshan


----------



## rwhealey (Jun 26, 2010)

I like the S40, but I dunno if I would trust it to get loud enough to be usable in your situation. It's more for background music in restaurants and a near-field monitor than something robust enough for cues.

You might want to step up to the Zx1. Of course, that requires doubling your budget.


----------



## FMEng (Jun 26, 2010)

arshan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I need a couple of small speakers for use in theatrical sound design for spot cues, rear fills in small houses etc.
> 
> ...



I have a bunch of S40s used for under balcony fills in a large church. They can handle loud music and I haven't had any failures (I have them high-pass filtered). The specs of both are pretty comparable. The EV will be a bit warmer, with a slightly hyped low end, but the JBL is 2 dB more sensitive and smoother. 

The biggest differences are the shape and mounting. The JBL is a rectangle with a ball mount on the back, only good for wall mounting. The EV is wedge shaped, with a U bracket. If you want something to sit on a floor with some up-tilt, or mount on a ceiling with more horizontal angle, the EV will do that, but the JBL won't. For theater, I think the EV would be more versatile.

Note that both are 4 ohm loads. Driving more than one per amplifier channel requires an amp rated for 2 ohm loads.


----------



## soundlight (Jun 26, 2010)

I haven't used Control 1s that much, but I'm a big fan of the EV S40s - I've used them for front fills, stage monitors, and for all sorts of other little applications. They're a great sounding speaker for how small they are, and you can get a surprising amount of volume out of them. I think they'd make great underbalc fills, rear fills, and other such things.

For spot cues, especially impulse cues like breaking things and gunshots, I'd want a louder box, but for things like onstage radios/phones/other more non-impulse effects, I think that the S40s would be fine, depending on the size of your house of course.


----------



## BillESC (Jun 27, 2010)

+1 on the EV's, better sound and more versatile.


----------



## 3dB (Jun 28, 2010)

The s40 is a reasonably smooth sounding speaker that I have used often in close-proximity fill applications with excellent result. It is ruggedly built and has proven to be quite reliable. I have not used the Control 1.

Regards,
Mark


----------



## arshan (Jul 2, 2010)

Thanks for all the input!

Based on the feedback, the S40s sound like just what I'm looking for. Thanks again!

-Arshan


----------



## Shillyer (Jul 6, 2010)

I to prefer the s40's over the Control 1's. I am not sure exactly how the price lines up but you may want to look at some EAW UB12's. They are a nice little fill or effect speaker.


----------

